# thiaminase in fish???



## chanaka (Apr 10, 2010)

Recently got to know about thiaminase in certain types of fish. Now I'm confused.

I feed my dog lots of salt water fish (mainly to keep the cost down, no salmon). About 50%. Everyday. They are fresh when I buy and I buy one week's stock at a time (about 9 pounds).I do rotate among about 10 varieties. Being in Sri Lanka have no way of getting their scientific names (or what they are called in English even) and to figure out whether they are carriers of thiaminase or not.

So how do I handle this thiaminase issue? Should I give thiamine (vitamin B1) as a supplement to be on the safe side? Will that lead to an overdose situation?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

do you feed these fish?

*Fish Reported to contain Thiaminase:*

White Bass – Morone chrysops

Bowfin – Amia calva

Bream – Abramis brama (Not the U.S. fish; see this link). 

Buffalofish – Ictiobus cyprinellus

Bullhead catfish – Ameiurus m. melas

Carp – Cyprinus carpio

Channel Catfish – Ictalurus punctatus

Fathead minnow – Pimephales promelas (the red rosy is a color morph of this fish!)

Garfish (Garpike) 

Goldfish – Carassius auratus

Moray Eel – Gymnothorax ocellatus (since someone recently asked about keeping the brackish water species with turtles…)

Gizzard Shad – Dorosoma cepedianum

Spottail Shiner – Notropis hudsonius

Buckeye shiner – Notropis atherinoides

Central Stoneroller – Campostoma anomalum pullum

Common White Sucker – Catostomus commersoni

Lake Whitefish – Coregonus clupeiformis

========================
========================

* Fish Reported to not contain Thiaminase:*

Largemouth Bass – Huro salmoides (I think that’s actually now Micropterus salmoides)

Rock Bass – Ambloplites rupestris

Smallmouth Bass – Micropterus dolomieu

Bluegill – Lepomis macrochirus

Chub (Bloater) – Coregonus hoyi

Cod – Gadus morhua

Crappie – Pomoxis nigromaculatus

Eel – Anguilla rostrata

Northern Longnose Gar – Lepisosteus osseus oxyurus

Northern Pike – Esox lucius

Pumpkinseed – Lepomis gibbosus

Salmon – Salmo salar

Brown Trout – Salmo trutta fario

Lake Trout – Salvelinus namaycush

Rainbow Trout – Salmo gairdnerii irideus


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

what about dolphin you know mahi?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> what about dolphin you know mahi?


if caught wild, then not significantly....if farmed, then possibly because of what they are fed.

just google the fish you're interested in....as a query - does ??? have thiaminase?


----------

